# List: November 24th - What services will not be availalbe on this "protest day"?



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

So what services will not be availalbe on this "protest day". Never mind the rights and wrongs, just the services and offices to make people aware of.

I know that there will be no civil weddings as these offices will be on strike.

No Passports offices.

No social welfare offices.

Will trains, buses etc be off as well ?


----------



## Shawady (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

All schools will be closed I assume.
Did the teahers unions ballot their members yet?


----------



## csirl (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

All depends on who goes in strike. Some of the public sector workers I know are not union members and wont be on strike. Whereas a lot of public sector workers are in unions, as it is not mandatory to be a member, a high proportion arent members. I would assume that there will be skeleton services provided by the non-union members assuming they can get access to their places of work.


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Haven't heard much about public transport being affected.  Doesn't mean it won't be though.


----------



## Howitzer (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Caveat said:


> Haven't heard much about public transport being affected.  Doesn't mean it won't be though.


Isn't all public transport run by private (semi-state) companies? As such they don't pay the pension levy and their pay rates aren't controlled by the Govt.

They have had their own pay related issues and strikes earlier in this Recession.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



csirl said:


> All depends on who goes in strike. *Some of the public sector workers I know are not union members and wont be on strike.* Whereas a lot of public sector workers are in unions, as it is not mandatory to be a member, a high proportion arent members. I would assume that there will be skeleton services provided by the non-union members *assuming they can get access to their places of work*.


 
Can't be in work if the offices aren't open. Service officers in Gov dept are on strike as well and they open the buildings. I'm not in a union but have been told my building will be closed so what can i do.


----------



## Shawady (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Can't be in work if the offices aren't open. Service officers in Gov dept are on strike as well and they open the buildings. I'm not in a union but have been told my building will be closed so what can i do.


 
Will you lose a day's pay if you are technically making yourself available for work on that day but are unable to, which is not your fault?


----------



## csirl (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Can't be in work if the offices aren't open. Service officers in Gov dept are on strike as well and they open the buildings. I'm not in a union but have been told my building will be closed so what can i do.


 
So if the building is locked because the Service officers are on strike, how does the Government know which public servants were actually on strike and which didnt work because they couldnt get into their office? All the non Service officers who dont turn up will claim they werent actually on strike and so will get full pay?


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Howitzer said:


> Isn't all public transport run by private (semi-state) companies? As such they don't pay the pension levy and their pay rates aren't controlled by the Govt.
> 
> They have had their own pay related issues and strikes earlier in this Recession.


 
Yes, but as this is being touted as a general 'protest' and show of union strength, and not specific to levies I wouldn't be surprised if the heavily unionised transport bodies got involved though.


----------



## Newbie! (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Can't be in work if the offices aren't open. Service officers in Gov dept are on strike as well and they open the buildings. I'm not in a union but have been told my building will be closed so what can i do.



Not sure thats true. I would work in the education sector and although there will be no teaching, I definitely have one meeting that is going ahead that day.

Just heard this morning, that students union are going to back staff and strike with them. Will be a very odd day to come to work.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Shawady said:


> Will you lose a day's pay if you are technically making yourself available for work on that day but are unable to, which is not your fault?


 
Now that i do not know and have to find out.

Newbie, not sure whats true ? I've been told my building won't be open at all. Others have been told the same in other buildings as well.

On the previous strike day the service officers were working so access wasn't a problem. 

It is indeed going to be a rather weird day !


----------



## Newbie! (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Now that i do not know and have to find out.
> 
> Newbie, not sure whats true ? I've been told my building won't be open at all. Others have been told the same in other buildings as well.
> 
> ...



A circular has gone around our job from HR to say that attendance records have to be maintained for Payroll. No annual leave can now be granted for that day either. For now, it looks like buildings will open and work go ahead though.


----------



## VOR (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Can't be in work if the offices aren't open. Service officers in Gov dept are on strike as well and they open the buildings. I'm not in a union but have been told my building will be closed so what can i do.


 
Are there not managers who could open up? Dear Lord, that is just a crazy situation.
There are 8/9 of us in this office of 15 people with keys so we can come in early or work late. We _even_ manage to put out the bins, turn off the air con and set the alarm.  And we don't even get an allowance for it!!! Shocking I know, but it's a novel approach to show flexibility which servants of the public should at least try.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Newbie! said:


> A circular has gone around our job from HR to say that attendance records have to be maintained for Payroll. No annual leave can now be granted for that day either. For now, it looks like buildings will open and work go ahead though.


 
True, but the catch 22 is how can it open if those who open them aren't there 

VOR, i agree but....Managers are also in unions and will be on strike, but its not their jobs and unions will tell them that.

Its like the story of the guy who was always in early and sat at his desk and had his breakfast.

One morning staff came in to find him in the dark, he was told he could not turn on the lights as that was someone elses job..........

I honestly believe the general public have no idea of the amount of offices/services that aren't going to be there on Mov 24 ( go Movember )


----------



## dockingtrade (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Now that i do not know and have to find out.
> 
> Newbie, not sure whats true ? I've been told my building won't be open at all. Others have been told the same in other buildings as well.
> 
> ...


 
Ypu should bill the unions if you lose a days pay and make yourself available for work


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

I'll then go and have a **** in the wind


----------



## dockingtrade (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> I'll then go and have a **** in the wind


 
Make that point well known, if ye have to take a docked pay packet because of union actions of which ye are not members.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

I will be making the HR dept well aware of it before the day, if there are any problems i'll go the press.


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> I will be making the HR dept well aware of it before the day, if there are any problems *i'll go the press*.


 
Seriously?  Good man Ron.

It's an interesting situation - you can't be alone in this predicament.

We need more Rons and Beckys on this site!


----------



## csirl (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> I will be making the HR dept well aware of it before the day, if there are any problems i'll go the press.


 
They'll probably tell you that you'll be fired for getting political if you go to the press.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



csirl said:


> They'll probably tell you that you'll be fired for getting political if you go to the press.


 
mention the press and they fold................i don't need a union to get results.


----------



## JJ1982 (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

At least the traffic will be light that day


----------



## csirl (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> mention the press and they fold................i don't need a union to get results.


 
Do Government Depts care about press coverage? My impression is that journalists can take a flyer with any allegation regarding a Government Dept, whether true or not, and not worry about getting sued for liable. Some journalists publish stuff that if it were said about any private company, they would get sued into oblivion.


----------



## becky (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

I have a mixture of union and non union staff.  

Non union staff are expected to come into work.  

In relation to payroll deduction - the union should provide a list of the members to the employer.


----------



## Green (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> mention the press and they fold................i don't need a union to get results.


 
Having worked in a number of Govt Depts I find that hard to believe. The reality is that Dept. of Finance will issue guidelines to all Depts to cover the situation you mention.


----------



## Firehead (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

My building will also be closed and I'm not in a union, the majority of the people I work with are in a union so don't want to be the "scab" passing the picket that day, so what to do, don't want to waste a days leave either by taking the day off.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Firehead said:


> My building will also be closed and I'm not in a union, the majority of the people I work with are in a union so don't want to be the "scab" passing the picket that day, so what to do, *don't want to waste a days leave either by taking the day off*.


 
I refuse to use my leave, i will turn up and if i can't gain entry then it is out of my control. I presented myself for work, what more can i do.

YOBR, the press issue was used in relation to another incident ( and it worked )


----------



## Green (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> YOBR, the press issue was used in relation to another incident ( and it worked )


 
Indeed it may have but it is not a strategy that can be used sucessfully over time..


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Just out of interest what will posters do here with their kids that day i.e there will be no school so will they have to take a day off?


----------



## Newbie! (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



ney001 said:


> Just out of interest what will posters do here with their kids that day i.e there will be no school so will they have to take a day off?



Well you're not allowed apply for annual leave now so if you do take the day off, you loose a days pay. Bit unfair as its outside of some parents control.


----------



## Shawady (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

School's out.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2009/1113/education.html


----------



## Latrade (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Nice stuff in our meeting this morning. We've just had clients cancelling work as a result of the stike to the tune of 20K so far. 

Cheers comrades.


----------



## VOR (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

A great example to our next generation. How can we take any teacher seriously when they can't do simple math and realise we are goosed without cuts.

I am filling up with rage at the arrogant self-serving attitude of this shower of ingrates. I hope they freeze on the picket line.


----------



## secman (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Th stoppage on the 24th is going to make a difference....... like Fcuk !

GET a grip people, country is on edge of a cliff and ye vote to strike, at least the payroll bill for that week will be 1/5 less than normal ! And I used to think teachers were smart people !

Secman


----------



## michaelm (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



csirl said:


> All depends on who goes in strike. Some of the public sector workers I know are not union members and wont be on strike. Whereas a lot of public sector workers are in unions, as it is not mandatory to be a member, a high proportion arent members. I would assume that there will be skeleton services provided by the non-union members assuming they can get access to their places of work.


And assuming that they are happy to cross a picket.  I suspect that some(many?) may not be willing to do so.


----------



## VOR (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



michaelm said:


> And assuming that they are happy to cross a picket. I suspect that some(many?) may not be willing to do so.


 
Well, are they working for our Republic or for a union?


----------



## Complainer (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Newbie! said:


> Not sure thats true. I would work in the education sector and although there will be no teaching, I definitely have one meeting that is going ahead that day.


There won't be any union members at the meeting.



Latrade said:


> Nice stuff in our meeting this morning. We've just had clients cancelling work as a result of the stike to the tune of 20K so far.


What kind of work has been cancelled?



VOR said:


> A great example to our next generation. How can we take any teacher seriously when they can't do simple math and realise we are goosed without cuts.


They've done the maths. They've already taken their cuts. They are ready to be part of any fair solution, but they are not going to be the soft target.


----------



## theresa1 (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Is the strike only for public sector workers? I'm in a union in the private sector and I have heard absolutely nothing.


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



theresa1 said:


> Is the strike only for public sector workers? I'm in a union in the private sector and I have heard absolutely nothing.



I wasn't sure myself but apparently so far yes, just public sector unions/workers.

Looking for a day off then?


----------



## Husker (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Caveat said:


> I wasn't sure myself but apparently so far yes, just public sector unions/workers.
> 
> Looking for a day off then?


 
Only if an allowance is paid for the allowance missed by being on strike!


----------



## cork (16 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



michaelm said:


> And assuming that they are happy to cross a picket.  I suspect that some(many?) may not be willing to do so.


----------



## cork (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

What should people do who are not union members?

Work place will not be open. HR have not issued any circuler.

Bit of a mess.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



theresa1 said:


> Is the strike only for public sector workers? I'm in a union in the private sector and I have heard absolutely nothing.


 
I presume there was nothing to stop a union in the private sector balloting for a days strike action but I'm not aware of any that have. I think the unions fear the reaction they'd get if they did ballot for it in the private sector at this stage


----------



## Complainer (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> HR have not issued any circuler.


Have you asked if the building will be open?


Mpsox said:


> I presume there was nothing to stop a union in the private sector balloting for a days strike action but I'm not aware of any that have. I think the unions fear the reaction they'd get if they did ballot for it in the private sector at this stage


You miss the point. The reason for the protest by public sector employees is because they are protesting at the proposed cutting of wages by their employer, the Govt. It is not the case that 'unions fear the reaction' of balloting in the private sector. They have no dispute with private sector employers in general (though there are individual cases of dispute of course).


----------



## cork (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

The building may very well be closed.

The porter will not be opening it. But Management might.


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> The building may very well be closed.
> 
> The porter will not be opening it. But Management might.



Why not ask one of the people who usually opens it for a loan of their keys for the day? I'm sure there's someone that "management" would trust with the alarm code.


----------



## Howitzer (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> The building may very well be closed.
> 
> The porter will not be opening it. But Management might.


What do you do when the Porter is off sick?

You know if you don't want to go work just don't bother.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> The building may very well be closed.
> 
> The porter will not be opening it. But Management might.


 
They won't in my case anyway.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Howitzer said:


> What do you do when the Porter is off sick?
> 
> You know if you don't want to go work just don't bother.


 
Another one will do it, but when they are all in the union none will be doing it


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Another one will do it, but when they are all in the union none will be doing it





Purple said:


> Why not ask one of the people who usually opens it for a loan of their keys for the day? I'm sure there's someone that "management" would trust with the alarm code.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

They are on strike afaik.

I'm waiting to get some information with this in mind. I might be transfered to another building which might be open.

Its all up in the air to be honest.


----------



## cork (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

Are people allowed to use an uncertified sick day or annual leave?


----------



## Howitzer (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

So it turns out the entire Public Sector would be crippled if half a dozen guys with the keys went on strike. Good thing nobody told the porters this when there was still stup1d floating around or we would have made millionaires of them. Principle Officer grades each and every one.


----------



## Caveat (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> *Are people allowed to use an uncertified sick day*...


 
I'm sorry - what was that? 



Liaconn, Becky,  look !! look !!


----------



## liaconn (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> Are people allowed to use an uncertified sick day or annual leave?


 

We have just got an email from Personnel saying that no annual or flexi leave can be authorised for that day unless managers are fully satisfied that the leave is for pressing bona fide reasons unconnected with the industrial action.


You are never 'allowed' to use an uncertified sick day for another purpose. (Okay Caveat, you can calm down now).

I don't know what the situation is if you're  genuinely ill. Apparently Dept of Finance are going to issue a circular shortly.


----------



## cork (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*

I can't man the office myself - the only thing is that the office may not open.

Otherwise, I'll take it easy for the day.


----------



## Complainer (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: November 24*



cork said:


> The porter will not be opening it. But Management might.


Management won't be doing it if it not part of their normal duties. They won't do the work of a striking staff member.



Howitzer said:


> So it turns out the entire Public Sector would be crippled if half a dozen guys with the keys went on strike.


Certainly not in my organisation - several members of management would have keys and would regularly open (and more regularly close) the building.


----------



## becky (18 Nov 2009)

Impact issued some guidelines today.  They have confirmed Christmas Day staffing levels will apply. They will advise later on weddings and swine flu clinics. HSE corporate have confirmed Consultants, NCHD's, Dentists and Lab Scientists are not protesting.  It was a long mail so I only skimmed it.


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

My brother (a PS) told me that his union were 50:50 over the strike until that AIB executive's pay made the headlines this week. Now they are 90:10 in favour.


----------



## micmclo (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> My brother (a PS) told me that his union were 50:50 over the strike until that AIB executive's pay made the headlines this week. Now they are 90:10 in favour.



You meant that haven't been balloted yet?
If they were balloted and it was 50:50 what decision was made?


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

micmclo said:


> You meant that haven't been balloted yet?
> If they were balloted and it was 50:50 what decision was made?


 
I think they only balloted yesterday. 50:50 estimate beforehand was based on what people had been saying in internal meetings/discussions.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Nov 2009)

we got an e mail today saying the building will be closed. Waiting on on dept of finance to decide on want to do with those of us not in the union........

So well organised


----------



## cork (19 Nov 2009)

I think my building will be closed. I am the only one opposing the strike. My gut feeling is that no circulers will be issued. 

I will turn up for work anyway - If building is closed - it is not my fault.


----------



## ivuernis (19 Nov 2009)

Does anybody know if the buses and trains be running on the 24th?


----------



## becky (19 Nov 2009)

ivuernis said:


> Does anybody know if the buses and trains be running on the 24th?


 
My friend works in Bus Eireann and she has told me they are not on strike.


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> My friend works in Bus Eireann and she has told me they are on on strike.


 
This is probably the biggest issue. The rest of us will have difficulty doing our jobs if public transport is down.


----------



## micmclo (19 Nov 2009)

For those of us with monthly or weekly bus tickets I don't suppose we'll get vouchers if there is no service on the 24th? Unlikely I think!


----------



## becky (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> This is probably the biggest issue. The rest of us will have difficulty doing our jobs if public transport is down.


 

Sorry - I corrected my post - they are *not* on strike.


----------



## johnd (19 Nov 2009)

Lets hope, at least, that the nurses don't picket the hospices. Last time they went on strike they picketed the hospices and patients at home with terminal cancer were denied their injections. Though mind you, I wouldn't put anything passed their union bosses. Heartless!


----------



## Complainer (20 Nov 2009)

johnd said:


> Lets hope, at least, that the nurses don't picket the hospices. Last time they went on strike they picketed the hospices and patients at home with terminal cancer were denied their injections. Though mind you, I wouldn't put anything passed their union bosses. Heartless!


Emergency cover is always provided by nurses in any industrial dispute.


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> Emergency cover is always provided by nurses in any industrial dispute.



Yes, they stand outside drinking tea instead of drinking it sitting inside. Other than thay everything stays the same.


----------



## liaconn (20 Nov 2009)

That wouldn't be my experience of nurses - as someone who's been in hospital recently and has had to make loads of emergency visits with an elderly and ill parent.


----------



## michaelm (20 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> That wouldn't be my experience of nurses - as someone who's been in hospital recently and has had to make loads of emergency visits with an elderly and ill parent.


Mine neither.  My experience is that nurses do great work.


----------



## ivuernis (20 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> Sorry - I corrected my post - they are *not* on strike.



Thanks, that's a relief!


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

CIE and Bus Eireann are not part of the public sector so are not on strike


----------



## Gordanus (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, they stand outside drinking tea instead of drinking it sitting inside. Other than thay everything stays the same.



Seeing I had to picket for 6 hours and work for 6 hours (every day) the last all-out nurse strike, this isn't funny.  I didn't get any pay for the hours I worked.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

Gordanus said:


> Seeing I had to picket for 6 hours and work for 6 hours (every day) the last all-out nurse strike, this isn't funny.  I didn't get any pay for the hours I worked.



Then, given that and the massive pay increases you have enjoyed over the last ten years, don’t go on strike. 
In my experience most nurses do great work (you know what the  is for?) but a considerable minority are rude and lazy.


----------



## DB74 (24 Nov 2009)

Friend of mine is on strike today. His boss told them that they just have to come in and picket for an hour and then they can go home for the day!


----------



## Sunny (24 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> Friend of mine is on strike today. His boss told them that they just have to come in and picket for an hour and then they can go home for the day!


 
Thats rubbish. What do their bosses have to do with how long they picket? The unions are in charge of the picket.


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> Friend of mine is on strike today. His boss told them that they just have to come in and picket for an hour and then they can go home for the day!


Picket rotas aren't arranged by bosses. Picket rotas are arranged by strike committees. It might just happen that the same person is involved in both in your friends case. The approach to picketing varies from location to location. In our case (small office), we decided to cover the main hours when staff will be entering/leaving the building (morning, lunch-time, evening). I'm covering 2 hours at lunchtime, other colleagues are covering the morning or evening shift.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2009)

Thread closed.

I would ask posters to use the "report post" facility to report posts which contain personalised jibes or other wise breach the posting guidelines.


----------

